# anyone kno where i can get a tree saddle?



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

Looking to get one but can't afford new..looking around the 100$ mark
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ridge_runner7 (Aug 20, 2007)

Look on archerytalk, eBay. The demand is high on those and used ones sell for near new prices.


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

good luck...everyone i've ran across now was at least 300.00...they are going for more now, then when they were new!

look at guidos web

i thought about trying a regular tree climbing harness too, not sure how comfy it would be?


----------



## bogie (Jul 13, 2010)

have a freind who's a lineman.... a regular climbing harness would work, but it's not comfortable. I hunt with the guidos web and it's amazing! super comfortable! and worth the extra money IMO over the saddle


----------



## BuckMark (Jul 19, 2004)

Hey Guys;
I ran across a tree saddle on Craigslist Detroit (sporting goods) today...size large $125.00 good luck
BuckMark


----------



## Mr Mom (Dec 21, 2009)

bogie said:


> have a freind who's a lineman.... a regular climbing harness would work, but it's not comfortable. I hunt with the guidos web and it's amazing! super comfortable! and worth the extra money IMO over the saddle


Whats a "guidos web" If it works like a saddle I want one.


----------



## Mr Mom (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks Bogie, I have been looking for a saddle replacment. Have you ever used a tree saddle? You said the web is more comfortable.


----------



## bogie (Jul 13, 2010)

Yeah a friend of mine had one for a short period he was not a fan. I've climbed with a line mans harness and it works but it to IMO is not very comfortable. The web is though, I would practice with it so your comfortable and start climbing a tree every couple days in late August, bc getting up isn't hard but it can be a little tricky. You can climb crooked trees but I would hang from the underside. If you get one you'll understand what I'm taking about. Sitting on the top side stretches the seat out, where the underside makes it more of a bucket. The platform is the hardest thing to figure out, I'm using strap on street steps right now (and actually writing this from the stand) they're ok but I feel like there's got to be something better. Good luck let me know of you get one


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

I started hunting out of a Tree Suit years ago, I then moved onto an Ambush tree saddle and have been using that for years. Just yesterday I hunted out of my Guidos web for the first time and have to say I am sold. I still have my tree suit, my ambush saddle and now the web, they all have there pro's and cons, I have made several adjustments the the web and love it so far. If I could have just one I would go with the web for sure. As far as the footing goes I have used screw in steps, strap on steps, and a Lone Wolf hand climber top seat section. My favorite is the lone wolf hand climber seat as a foot platform, I actually use it along with the web as a climbing stand, light, and easy. I have a couple of hang on ameristep stands left but only because I haven't gotten around to selling them yet. Two ladder stands for then I take the kids out or the wife gets a chance to hunt, and a Gorilla aluminum climbing stand which will be sold soon. 99% of my hunting over the past 10+ years has been done from a stling style stand, IMO there is no better way to hunt, love them.


----------

